# Plants to trade in Fort Worth



## CrimeDog (Apr 14, 2020)

I have some water plants to trade (small quantities) hornwort - dollar wort - frog bit - guppy grass — let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Superc125 (Jun 7, 2021)

Do you still have these plants?


----------

